# Iso hash question



## Milesmkd (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok so I've made iso hash using 99% alchohal, but 99 is to strong and you get alot of impurities like waxes and clorophill mixed in with the hash. I was thinkning that 50% would work lovely. I tried it earlier and I have a beautifull golden color sitting. Much nicer and purer looking than the 99% iso. Not to sure how it's gunna taste compared to 99 but I was just curious if anyone has used 50% before? Maybe you guys could shoot me a few tips. Thanks, and stay up.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 22, 2010)

I use 91%, shake for 60 seconds, then strain. The end product is solid but sticky and usually black/dark amber, but there isn't any plant matter in there.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2010)

.

Hey Milesmkd!

Chlorophyll and terpins are water soluble (highly polar) as well as alcohol soluble (fairly polar), if you want pure oil you will need a non polar solvent such as butane or other petroleum ethers (non polar). There are a some recipes and research in my *Tincture* thread and a chapter in *Weed Science*, linked below.

.


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 22, 2010)

Awsome guys thanks for the help. I'm gunna have to take a look at your links. Rep to both of ya for fast replies.


----------



## Malenius (Oct 22, 2010)

buy lighter fluid it works best


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 22, 2010)

So butane makes the thc more into a jelly, like earwax and iso makes it more solid but more pure than bubble? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2010)

.

I've found that butane makes a thick honey like oil, the stickiest substance known to humanity.

My Iso oil usually turns out like cracked sugar, sometimes a red tinge. I'm going to run a batch of Iso and whip the solution while heating to evaporate the alcohol, I've read that it makes an amazing butter. 

IMO butane extracts a purer oil because it is non polar, it will not dissolve chlorophyll or terpins as will near polar alcohol.

.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 23, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I've found that butane makes a thick honey like oil, the stickiest substance known to humanity.
> 
> ...


Extracting with alcohol is a waste of time... the key is to not disturb the leaf or bud too much during the extraction process and of course the better the bud the better the final product.

Butane based oil 'hippie crack' is Sorta expensive to make and quite dangerous... be careful... and use a high quality 4x refined butane.

When I have a large batch I use NAPTHA (petroleum based ether) and boil it off in a rice cooker.

Rice cooker is key for safety and to keep from overheating.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 23, 2010)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Extracting with alcohol is a waste of time... the key is to not disturb the leaf or bud too much during the extraction process and of course the better the bud the better the final product.


 How is it a waste of time? I'm certainly no expert when it comes to hash making but is using ISO inefficient or impure or........?


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 23, 2010)

For real, definitly not a waste. I agree about the polars, one eating clorophyll and one not, but ive found that it only eats clorophyll with strong alcohal. I did an experiment last night with 50 % and it came out to the most beautifull golden amber color. Really danky!! I plan on eventually tring bho, but for the moment, iso is doing just fine.


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 23, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I've found that butane makes a thick honey like oil, the stickiest substance known to humanity.
> 
> ...


thanks for the whipping idea, that really sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2010)

Butane rocks for honey oil which is all i ever use for making it...i found the ISO shit was to impure and didnt taste near as good. Another option for you is Coleman Fuel, like the shit you use in a camping stove, its sci name is NAPTHA. Use it the same as you would the 99% alc, its actually safer to cook off as well than alcohol. Use the same recipe you have but sub NAPTHA for ALC and your done. 

PS with butane you get the taste and smell of whatever bud you used, so make sure you dont skimp on the trim/bud/shake you used.


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Dizzle frost, the Coleman fuel actually sounds like a great idea. Thanks for the input on describing the honey oil. It does sound danm tasty. I need to cut some more colas for some more trim. Take a shot at butane.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok...good luck...if you need help just ask...BE CAREFUL!!! dont get high before you do it lol...butane is very explosive so dont use a heat source ( warm water will cook it off)... do it outside away from any sparks or electrical outlets, and try to use clean butane, like "King" or "Colibri" . I also noticed from diff batches that if you cook it off more in the cap it will be more refined. If you smoke a pin and it crackles then heat it up more in the cap/vial with a lighter. Heres a shot of the last batch i made with blueberry..was fuckin yummy and pretty mindblowing  ANd if you wanna make a cheap oil rig the one i posted is it. A copper tube with a piece of silkscreen on one end and a cap with a hole on the other end to put the butane thru..i used some hockey tape for a grip cuz this bitch gets cold ! wear a glove maybe. only other thing you need is a pyrex dish and a razor to scrape. A 6" tube works pretty good for smaller amounts.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Oct 25, 2010)

Miles, Ive played with Iso Hash a fair bit, and you can get a golden amber color as long as you remove as much as the alcohol before allowing the remaining alcohol it to evaporate. Ive had buds in the iso for up to 5 minutes and can get hash thats nothing but powder, and can't even be handled with your hands. Turns out much like dry sift if you remove nearly all the alcohol. By removing the alcohol you're also removing the chlorophyll, wax, etc that you dont want. A turkey baster, and a pipette are whats needed to remove the alcohol. 

All that said, I dont think Iso is the ideal way to make hash. It always smells the same and tastes the same regardless of strain. 

Dry sift is the king, imo, but I have yet to try out butane.


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 25, 2010)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ok...good luck...if you need help just ask...BE CAREFUL!!! dont get high before you do it lol...butane is very explosive so dont use a heat source ( warm water will cook it off)... do it outside away from any sparks or electrical outlets, and try to use clean butane, like "King" or "Colibri" . I also noticed from diff batches that if you cook it off more in the cap it will be more refined. If you smoke a pin and it crackles then heat it up more in the cap/vial with a lighter. Heres a shot of the last batch i made with blueberry..was fuckin yummy and pretty mindblowing  ANd if you wanna make a cheap oil rig the one i posted is it. A copper tube with a piece of silkscreen on one end and a cap with a hole on the other end to put the butane thru..i used some hockey tape for a grip cuz this bitch gets cold ! wear a glove maybe. only other thing you need is a pyrex dish and a razor to scrape. A 6" tube works pretty good for smaller amounts.
> View attachment 1231617View attachment 1231619View attachment 1231621


awsome dude! That blueberry sounds like some kill!! Mmm lol thanks for the beer top idea. That's a lot more effective than keeping it in a shot glass! Lmao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 26, 2010)

Dave C; BHO is maybe a tad more THC than dry sift hash, but i must admit the taste of good dry sift hash is the better of the two. I like em both TBH but stick with the oil cuz i find it lasts alot longer and i use less. 

Miles; no probs LOL ive used all types of things to, but the beer cap is golden.....let us know how it is dude..ill be making some Cinderella99 oil in a couple weeks so ill post a smoke report 

PS i know some sites say you can do two washes with the butane but i dont advise it...the second wash rips into the plant material a lil and you will get some green in it, makes it taste like shit. 1 can/tube seems to be a good ratio.


----------

